# Auguri Latitante



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2018)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]

[video=youtube;27CQC1FMjxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27CQC1FMjxM[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2018)

Auguri Fiamma!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2018)

ma latitante a chi  grazieeeee 

grazie bruniiiii


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2018)

Auguri


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2018)

Auguri &#55356;&#57218; Fiamma!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2018)

merci


----------



## spleen (25 Novembre 2018)

Auguri cara.arty:


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2018)

Sono in tempo???  Auguri, Fiammy....

 :ballo: :ballo:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2018)

maaaa grazie spleen e divi


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2018)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] auguri


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_ auguriView attachment 13749


Questo però fa paura!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo però fa paura!


in che senso


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo però fa paura!


Più che altro posa decisamente mascolina :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in che senso


Enorme 


Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che altro posa decisamente mascolina :rotfl:


La posa è tremenda


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Enorme
> 
> La posa è tremenda


 speriamo sia tanto tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] auguriView attachment 13749


ellapeppaaaaa


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ellapeppaaaaa


chi si accontenta......


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi si accontenta......


 esatto


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2018)

*in ritardo*

auguri!


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2020)

Pure se in ritardo, un ricordo, sperando che di tanto in tanto Tu ci legga ancora.

Auguri Fiammy! 

E un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2020)

Fiamma


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2020)

Auguriiii


----------

